# Equitrek  trailers - experiences pls.



## Tory27 (8 February 2017)

I'm looking into upgrading my trailer to an equitrek show treka with day living. I've only ever owned front unload trailers. So am sceptical on the rear facing. I've done a bit of research and have read horses travel quite happily backwards? Is this the case or just a sales pitch?

I've heard mixed reviews on the durability of equitreks, floors/ramps, customer service??

I plan on buying a new one from a dealer, does anyone know if the above problems exist on new trailers or just older ones and any dealer experience? 

Those of you who own an equitrek or equitrek show , please would you be kind enough to give me some pros and cons. 

Thanks all.


----------



## Louby (8 February 2017)

I asked the same question a few months ago as I too wanted the ShowTreka.  I knew the build quality wasnt like an Ifor but the concept is fab!  There was axle problems, wheels falling off etc and I think it was mainly around the 2007 year of manufacture.  We ended up buying a 3.5t as a new Equitrek wasnt much cheaper, then Id have the day to day costs of running a 4x4 guzzler too.  Still love the showtreka though!  If you search on here, you will find loads of posts on Equitreks


----------



## smja (8 February 2017)

We have an Equitrek from years ago. The horses travel really well in it and old pony never had a problem loading in it, whereas he was a nightmare to get into traditional Ifor-style ones. However, the dealer had shocking customer service and we now get maintenance done elsewhere.

It's backup for my lorry now, only went for lorry as needed more living space and I preferred to take lorry test over trailer one


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 February 2017)

I wouldn't have one as a gift.


----------



## Jnhuk (8 February 2017)

Had a space trekka for several years. Right when the build quality was not good.

Horses travelled wonderfully and that was any horse that went in it even supposedly bad travellers. However, things broke easily. Thankfully my local dealer was a good guy and helped sort stuff out.  We sold our equitrek in a day when we upgraded to a horsebox

Other thing was that we needed to put in extra ventilation in the roof to stop horses overheating travelling in warm weather (very haha as I live in Scotland!) They are heavy trailers and wider than other makes so you need a decent 4x4 towing vehicle.


----------



## dibbin (8 February 2017)

We looked at one when we were trailer shopping (a Space Treka L I think) and I wasn't impressed with the build quality or the payload. We ended up buying a 20 year old Ifor instead!


----------



## maree t (8 February 2017)

We had one breifly to get our big lad out after he had an accident in a small lorry . He loaded and travelled well from day one . Mine seemed to love it but boy are they heavy . We liked ours and it sold to the first person who looked at it when we moved back to a lorry


----------



## ester (8 February 2017)

Is an eventa an option instead? I really wouldn't want to give equitrek all my money . 

Mine has travelled backwards fine but he probably prefers forwards/herringbone but that maybe because that was what he was used to. Also when you are a short arse using the back for your arse and reaching the haynet can be problematic.


----------



## OWLIE185 (8 February 2017)

The customer support is appalling, build quality variable and my advice is stay well clear of them.


----------



## Annagain (8 February 2017)

Excellent concept, horses travel brilliantly in it. Build quality and customer service terrible. The newer ones appear to be better but I'm not sure if it's just a case of them not having had enough time to go wrong yet.


----------



## Tory27 (8 February 2017)

Thanks for all your responses. 

Towing it isn't an issue as my truck will tow 3.5t.

It does put me off about the build quality, although im not sure the new Ifors are great either. I've never had one as the ramps were always on the right, my ramp is on the left which I much prefer. My friend has a new style ifor which  has rusted terrible and only 5 yrs old, plus I find them very flimsy compared to the older ones. 

It's a job to know what trailer to go for nowadays. There isn't anything specifically wrong with mine, I've recently had a baby Who will be coming along to shows and I thought day living might be handy with a little one. But trailer quality is more important, than comfort for me. 

Job to know what to go for nowadays?


----------



## ester (8 February 2017)

Ill agree re the newer ifors, we got ours just before the change over and were pleased we did, however I would much rather have one than an equitrek. Not heard too much on the equitrek trailer front of late though there are some dreadful lorry stories knocking around now, customer service still not improved. 


It's a shame no one else has really taken on the trailers with living concept, though I suspect it is because they perhaps consider that it is difficult to do well and safely at a sensible weight and cost.


----------



## popsdosh (8 February 2017)

ester said:



			Ill agree re the newer ifors, we got ours just before the change over and were pleased we did, however I would much rather have one than an equitrek. Not heard too much on the equitrek trailer front of late though there are some dreadful lorry stories knocking around now, customer service still not improved. 


It's a shame no one else has really taken on the trailers with living concept, though I suspect it is because they perhaps consider that it is difficult to do well and safely at a sensible weight and cost.
		
Click to expand...

It maybe because Equitrek believe it or not have several Patents in force on various aspects of the trailers. I know from talking to somebody in the trade that at least one major trailer manufacturer would like to use a large side ramp and rear facing but cant due to Patents. I only have the Equitrek because of that! as anything will load and its great for Mares and foals. To be fair to them mine is used a lot and not met any issues yet!


----------



## ester (8 February 2017)

Patents usually only have a 20 year lifespan tops if maintained so we can't be too far off that now?

I think if you have a good one it is fine, if you don't and need help from them than no chance. In some ways I'd be more inclined to buy one second hand after a check that had at least proved it worked.


----------



## millitiger (8 February 2017)

I wouldn't travel my horse in an equitrek for all the tea in China.

The horror stories of build quality scare me far too much and I've seen first hand, a wheel simply snap off while horses in transit!
When equitrek were advised, they say this model wasn't in the recall, the trailer was no longer under warranty and they had no interest in helping!


----------



## Street_Skill (8 February 2017)

I wrote a long post on a similar thread some time ago, but in a nutshell I would buy Equitrek time and time again.  My horse had a really horrible accident in an Ifor WIlliams trailer in 2013 where (we think) he lent on the front breast bar rolling it forward slightly and causing in the pin to drop out and the bar to fall on the floor.  Understandably he panicked while we were doing 50mph, ripped both hind shoes off, split open the front two thirds of his hind feet and we later discovered that he had fractured both of his hind pedal bones and eventually the fractured pieces fell out through the hole in his feet.  It was a freak accident and he really shouldn't be here.  When the new Ifor Williams trailers were released my other half and I went and had a look out of curiousity and it is still possible to roll the breast bar in such a way that the retaining pin falls out, so that particular design fault has not been rectified.  Horses for courses (if you'll excuse the pun!), and I know they are incredibly popular, but personally wouldn't touch another Ifor with a barge pole.

On the other hand, I have had two Equitrek trailers, one made in 2005 (Space-trekka) and a brand new Show-trekka that I bought in 2015.  I have to say that I have not had any problems with the build quality.  When I was dealing with the head office I have to admit that customer service wasn't their strong point, but a local trailer centre took on a dealership which is where I bought my new one (the 2005 was second hand bought privately) and have it serviced.  They are really great and I have built up a good relationship with them, and although there were a few teething problems with my new trailer as I had some extras added, they were resolved quickly and I have not had any problems since.  I love having the little living area, and have stayed overnight in it a few times.  I had a leisure battery fitted and it's great to have plug sockets and the ability to power a fridge and heater as I always seem to sleep in it in the winter!  For a horse that has such a bad experience, mine now travels like a dream, loads himself and you never hear a peep out of him.  He likes the rear facing travel and having watched him on CCTV, it appears easier for him to cope with braking and bends as you see him just tuck his bum into the corner and use the wall to balance himself.  If he were in a front facing trailer he would be relying on his front feet and neck to brace and I get the feeling it would be easier to upset his balance, but this is only my musings.  I think that says a lot for Equitrek and the quality of the ride that the trailers afford.  I tow mine with a Land Rover Discovery TD5 and most of the time I don't even know it's there.  A massive thumbs up from me and I'm secretly eying up a Star-trekka!!


----------



## Jnhuk (8 February 2017)

Tory27 said:



			Thanks for all your responses. 

Towing it isn't an issue as my truck will tow 3.5t.

It does put me off about the build quality, although im not sure the new Ifors are great either. I've never had one as the ramps were always on the right, my ramp is on the left which I much prefer. My friend has a new style ifor which  has rusted terrible and only 5 yrs old, plus I find them very flimsy compared to the older ones. 

Job to know what to go for nowadays?
		
Click to expand...

Have you looked at the Fautras trailers with living?


----------



## Britestar (8 February 2017)

I have a 2005 show trekka.  I love it.  It's done nearly 100,000 miles and is still going strong. 
I have replaced parts over the years - it works hard and gets treated well.  It's really important to have good guy to service it. Mine goes every year for its 'mot' and he keeps it going for me. 
I love it, the horses love it and I wouldn't change it. 
I live it in at away shows and it's great.


----------



## jules9203 (8 February 2017)

We have had a Star Trekka for a 3 years. Bought it new. It has been great. The horses travel well and there have been no problems with the build at all. Our customer service from Equitrek Windsor has been good as well. We used to have a 7.5 tonne lorry which I loved but the horses travel better in this trailer.


----------



## Flyermc (8 February 2017)

no, no, no, my horse came out of the back and got stuck in the jockey door! (front legs and head out of the door, back end stuck over the breast bar)


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 February 2017)

Have you looked at Cheval Liberte. No living but a Sep tack room and herringbone set up on the optimax. Very very pleased with it.


----------



## LovesCobs (8 February 2017)

I've had a normal Cheval (new when bought) and currently have a show trekka of the age people worry about (about 9/10 years old now). I have a good maintenance guy but even though he has links to the local dealer and so can sort parts it took weeks for the correct axel to arrive. 2 incorrect axels were sent first even though the correct information was given (one was a back axel which I didnt need!) it has had a new ramp (the wooden section and rubber) and the lock on the front door to the living has broken. I have had an alternative catch added. The floor is solid.it does get hot and so ventilation on the roof is something I'll be adding. 
However, whatever people think of the build I prefer it to the Cheval. I had a horse go down in the Cheval as the breast and back bars broke when I had to do an emergency stop from 20mph and it certainly wasn't as solid.
I love the living and the side ramp and havent regretted buying it. customer service isn't good so make sure you have someone who can help you maintain it. Tows well. I have a long combination as tow with a pick up but I find reversing and manoeuvring good.


----------



## LovesCobs (8 February 2017)

Jnhuk said:



			Have you looked at the Fautras trailers with living?
		
Click to expand...


be careful here unless a private second hand sale. search Fautras on here (I think I'm right in remembering issues with lost deposits etc)


----------



## LPL (8 February 2017)

I have an equitrek 3.5tonne van. I don't understand why they have such a. Bad rep for build quality. My dad and I looked at loads of vans, old and new and the equitreks we saw all looked absolutely fine. I'm 100% happy with the quality of my van. There is literally nothing I would change. 

There customer service is totally terrible though. So bad. Never answer the phone, don't respond to emails and generally have a bad attitude. But. We wanted a new chassis and they were 10k + cheaper than the nearest competitor.


----------



## MrsMyope (8 February 2017)

I have a Fautras Olympus Voyageur . 2 horse with living space. Great build quality and they have a rot proof plastic floor.  If you google it you will see photos of it.


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 February 2017)

I looked at the fautras when I was getting the optimax. I thought it was clunky, old fashioned badly designed and very heavy. Really op you need to look at everything at the age of trailer you will be buying then compare.


----------



## GoodLineNotSquare (9 February 2017)

popsdosh said:



			It maybe because Equitrek believe it or not have several Patents in force on various aspects of the trailers. I know from talking to somebody in the trade that at least one major trailer manufacturer would like to use a large side ramp and rear facing but cant due to Patents.
		
Click to expand...

As a lurch off-topic, because these things professionally interest me, I looked it up. They appear to have one patent, GB2345474B, which is due to expire in a little under two years. The patent's in the name of R. & H. Janion Ltd, which also holds the Equitrek trade marks. The patent's broadest claim covers 

"A horse-trailer, comprising:
a body portion including at least one area to accommodate one or more horses; at least one wheel assembly supporting the trailer, and
at least one door for horse entry, the door being positioned on one side of the trailer and being movable from a first position in which the door conceals a part of the side of the trailer and a second position in which a horse can enter through the side of the trailer,
the floor that supports the horse being at an elevation that is greater than the elevation of the wheel assembly with the floor extending at least partially over at least one wheel assembly".

Basically a trailer with a side mounted door and a floor that's above and higher than the wheels.

It's been renewed this year and will finally expire on 8 January 2019. I'm sure would-be competitors will be watching...


----------



## southerncomfort (9 February 2017)

LovesCobs said:



			be careful here unless a private second hand sale. search Fautras on here (I think I'm right in remembering issues with lost deposits etc)
		
Click to expand...

I think that was Titan not Fautras.

I have a Fautras and they are practically indestructible.  Absolutely love it.  I was going to sell mine this Spring but have decided I can't part from it.


----------



## DD (9 February 2017)

Have heard lots of bad reports including a friend who was paid money to keep quiet when one of hers had a very bad fault.


----------



## popsdosh (9 February 2017)

Downton Dame said:



			Have heard lots of bad reports including a friend who was paid money to keep quiet when one of hers had a very bad fault.
		
Click to expand...

Ive had two Ifors that wheels actually completely broke off.
What I cant quite get my head around is  if they are supposedly so bad is it an urban myth! They all have their problems Chevals rotting floors! Ifors bad panels and crap fittings. How often do you see an Equitrek thats not sold within a short time of being advertised second hand and for a price in excess of what you can buy a new IW for !! Im bemused!!


----------



## LovesCobs (9 February 2017)

southerncomfort said:



			I think that was Titan not Fautras.

I have a Fautras and they are practically indestructible.  Absolutely love it.  I was going to sell mine this Spring but have decided I can't part from it.  

Click to expand...

Ahh brill thanks I knew I was getting mixed up


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 February 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Ive had two Ifors that wheels actually completely broke off.
What I cant quite get my head around is  if they are supposedly so bad is it an urban myth! They all have their problems Chevals rotting floors! Ifors bad panels and crap fittings. How often do you see an Equitrek thats not sold within a short time of being advertised second hand and for a price in excess of what you can buy a new IW for !! Im bemused!!
		
Click to expand...

It's not an urban myth. The road was closed near me recently while a horse was shot due to the side panel of the equitrek coming off and it's leg ending up making contact with the motorway at 50mph. 

This horse lived on the same yard as my friend's, hence I know the nasty real details. 

I've seen how rubbish they are when I hired one recently which was a matter of months old and already falling to bits.


----------



## popsdosh (9 February 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			It's not an urban myth. The road was closed near me recently while a horse was shot due to the side panel of the equitrek coming off and it's leg ending up making contact with the motorway at 50mph. 

This horse lived on the same yard as my friend's, hence I know the nasty real details. 

I've seen how rubbish they are when I hired one recently which was a matter of months old and already falling to bits.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and every make of trailer has accidents! You have personal experience of that with an Equitrek. That just begs the question again if they really are that bad why do they sell? You certainly can buy a lot cheaper so its not that. I had never rated them at all till circumstances meant it was my best option ,even though I carry mares and foals and various hooligan youngstock have never had any problems unlike the panels that regularly needed replacing in a 510 I had for a short time. The panels may seem not up to it in an equitrek but they are made from the same panels commercial trailers are .


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 February 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Yes and every make of trailer has accidents! You have personal experience of that with an Equitrek. That just begs the question again if they really are that bad why do they sell? You certainly can buy a lot cheaper so its not that. I had never rated them at all till circumstances meant it was my best option ,even though I carry mares and foals and various hooligan youngstock have never had any problems unlike the panels that regularly needed replacing in a 510 I had for a short time. The panels may seem not up to it in an equitrek but they are made from the same panels commercial trailers are .
		
Click to expand...

It's not simply an accident when a new trailer has a side panel fall out and the horse dies as a result!  I don't know why they sell they are hideous things in looks and build in my experience. As far as I see it the other names are improving and equitrek are not. You only have to look on their own FB page to see how they treat customers after the sale. 

You could safely put cattle in my CL optimax if you were that way inclined. Build quality is superb. I wouldn't have had a CL a few years ago but this is an entirely different trailer to the past. 

Had no issues with my IW other than the paint was soft and that was a disappointment but not a functional problem.


----------



## ester (9 February 2017)

As I said I would prefer to buy a checked 2nd hand than new I think having let someone else sort the issues out if there were any/the trailer having proved itself to be one of the 'good' ones and they do fill a gap in the market where there aren't many other options if you want a trailer with living.

I know of 4 owned by people I know that were bought new, all had issues, one fairly major and **** customer service to help with it. 
I 'know' of an awful lot more ifors and know of one issue that was fully rectified by IW asap.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 February 2017)

It's as if Equitrek have different teams producing them on the production line. Some folk have a good one, whilst (many) others have a rubbish one.

My local dealer has the full range of Equitrek in. I like the design, so went along for a look for myself.

The build quality of the ones on show was absolutely horrendous. Tat, tat, tat.


----------



## McFluff (10 February 2017)

OP I have an older show trekka. Hadn't planned on getting one (partly influenced by the mixed reviews), but a friend was selling (to move to a lorry) when I was looking. And I knew that she'd had there plus years of reliable work from it.  I tow with a defender 90 and it tows very nicely. Horse loads and travels very well in it (she'd not done much travelling before I got her). I like the design - the living part is really handy (I've not slept in it, but previous owner did a lot as they travelled far and wide to show). The tack lockers are great and mean that my husbands car isn't filled with tack. 
I've not had any concerns with build quality, but I always get spooked when I read these threads. Mine is due an annual check, which I'm about to arrange, and i bought it with evidence that it has always had one. Maybe a fully tested and maintained older one is the safest bet? 
It will be interesting to see if other brands do a side ramp trailer when the patent ends. I'd definitely look at this style when I replace mine.


----------



## Annagain (10 February 2017)

Flyermc said:



			no, no, no, my horse came out of the back and got stuck in the jockey door! (front legs and head out of the door, back end stuck over the breast bar)
		
Click to expand...

That can happen in any trailer. My friend had a similar experience with an IW 505 - her 16.2 came through the jockey door. He was stuck for a few seconds with his back legs over the breast bar but managed to wriggle through. How he managed to get through it I'll never know. If I hadn't see it happen with my own eyes I wouldn't have believed it! Unfortunately horses are numpties. Some more than others!


----------

